# Lets see your favorite 2009 foal



## eagles ring farm (Aug 14, 2009)

This is my favorite and our only 2009 foal (so she has to be my favorite)

*Eagles Ring Bows French Vanilla* (Bow x Pooh)

she's a silver buckskin pinto with 3 white stockings and 1 white sock

at a few days old












here she is rough clipped at 3 mos old






you can see her pinto markings better

here right after she was clipped and didn't get her cream color back yet


----------



## Leeana (Aug 14, 2009)

Mine would be BT Double Take of GCF (Narko x Benita) .. i like him so much i bred Benita back for a 3/4 sibling and hoping for a FILLY !!!!


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 14, 2009)

Max (OTM Maximum Firepower; name pending) is by our 30" stallion SRF Buckshot and out of our 30.5" mare Jones Call Me Blue Admiration. I think he would be our favorite even if he wasn't the only one!

Here is Max (again) at 4 days of age:






Here he is at about 2 months:


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Aug 14, 2009)

This one is really easy for me, I have two that are my best but Maple Hollows Little Bit of Magic is definitely my favorite



, Phlashy is the other. Here is Magic:


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 14, 2009)

I love all three of our 2009 babies, all have their own little quirks that set them apart from each other, but have to say Miss Sage is my favorite



She's a keeper


----------



## Getitia (Aug 15, 2009)

It is really tough to pick just one - but I like this amha/amhr tovero palomino colt with two blue eyes who is by a Wardance bred stallion and out of a Nighthawk daughter


----------



## Genie (Aug 15, 2009)

Nixons Hill Midnight Serenade

Snowcap filly

We had only three foals this year, all fillies, all beautiful...however I am one of those "barnblind" mini owners


----------



## Kendra (Aug 15, 2009)

That's a tough one - I'm really bad at favorites!! I love them all!!

But I think I'm going to keep Neo for my next show horse, so I better choose him!!

Circle J Neopolitan (Tibbs Night Rider x Circle J Butterscotch Ripplez)






Neo - 1 day old









2 weeks-ish









2.5 months


----------



## cretahillsgal (Aug 15, 2009)

This is a REALLY hard one for me. There is no way that I could choose. We have 4 foals this year and I love them all for different reasons.

One for her color, one for his friendliness, one for conformation, and one for her show attitude.

I love this filly because of her color. She is nice confomation wise, but is sooooo skittish still. She is a grulla homozygous tobiano.





Then this boy for his friendliness. He is always in your pocket and right there looking for love.






Then this little girl for her nice conformation and her markings too. She is a little stinker but is pretty friendly too.






And then my most recent filly born. Who is R only but soooo flashy and has that show presence for sure!


----------



## shelly (Aug 15, 2009)

That's a tough one for me too as I love both my 2009 babies sooo much!!!

Stormy for his devilish attitude-LOL










And Trixie for her sweetness-LOL


----------



## Seashells (Aug 15, 2009)

Many cute faces out there!





Our favorite: LHITP Star Dancers Secret Dynamo- AMHA registered. We are proud of him. We've had many foals born here over the years, but this little guy is the first one we've ever decided to keep!


----------



## stormy (Aug 15, 2009)

Ohh it is hard to pick this year but somehow these two just seem extra special!

Oatmeal Acres Penny's How Blue R U. Her full brother will be at Nationals this year...wish us luck!











And Oatmeal Acres She Ken B Liberty. I have waited 10 yrs for this mare to give me a filly! I think she was well worth the wait. Her sire will also be at Nationals next month!


----------



## mrsj (Aug 16, 2009)

They are all absolutely beautiful!

We only have one here and we're keeping him, so he's my favourite! A very late foal, but it doesn't really get cold here until Jan and Feb so I'm sure he'll do fine.

Raffles


----------



## kaykay (Aug 16, 2009)

This one is just special and has the best personality. Hoping to clip her this week but here she is at just a few hours old. Baxters Black Fasihonista ASPC/AMHR and just a tiny thing


----------



## Hill Haven Farms (Aug 16, 2009)

This is Indy... Hill Havens Miss Indigo Wild... She 4mos now.

She looks so big in the pix...but the last one shows her in comparison with my dog!


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Aug 16, 2009)

It is our first and only one foal on our place.

Here is Joy (soild perlino)

Took this picture in a week ago. We had some rain and the horses was so happy and running!...













This was when she was 3 months old





Only few weeks old...





At one week old..


----------



## MyBarakah (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi! Great Thread!





Well..... I had 3 REALLY nice colts this year! I LOVE all 3 of them!! But my FAVORITE of them is my Gordy colt, "Deven Creek Oh Im So Handsome"...... I can't wait to get him out in the show pen next year along with the other 2. My other one is a close 2nd is one I co-own with Marcy at Windhaven Farm... he's not registered yet, since he was a 4th of July baby and is "soon" to be registered as soon as we come up with a registered name for him.... But I am very impressed with all 3 foals I had this year!


----------



## srpwildrose (Aug 16, 2009)

This little filly is my fav for 2009.

"Summers Jolee".

Summer is my fav mare and this is her 1st filly, as she previously had colts.

Jolee is tested tobiano and LWO. I love her long slender neckline. And she has beautiful blue eyes.


----------



## REO (Aug 17, 2009)

I love all 4 of our '09 foals!

I don't have any of them clipped.

It is REALLY close between my 2 Nort foals.

The filly






The colt


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Aug 17, 2009)

Targetsmom what is a very very nice baby in fact one of the nicest I have seen in a very long time!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Aug 17, 2009)

Up until this past week I was really partial (and still am) to this colt, Maple Mountain Canadian A, with his tiny muzzle, wild blaze and blue eyes with heavy mascara. He even got his mama's white socks to add to his pizazz! He is a son of our MiLo's Buckeye Captain Mack Splash, a Rhoten's Dandy grandson. He is long legged, upheaded and very showy - I just love him!!!












But then Smore gave us this colt last week after a very loooooong 417 days of pregnancy and I am really liking him! His official name will be Maple Mountain Repeat Run but we call him Petey for obvious reasons



Another son of Mack and darn close to the spitting image of his daddy except for the eye patch, he even has the same tiny black spot in his ear just like dad. Beautiful head with hooky little ears and blue eyes, long legs, a really nice hip and a TON of attitude!!! You should see this little guy move! His mama is a Champion Roadster horse!











It always seems to be the colts that really get to me but I can't keep them all



so both of these boys will be looking for homes once they are weaned. If by some miracle I get to keep either one of them he will be on our show string for sure!


----------



## PaintNminis (Aug 18, 2009)

I love Everyones Foals they are all Adorable!





Here is my Favorite (Yes She was the one and Only, but I don't think that it would matter if we had other Foals She would Still be the Favorite









)

This "Desert Realms Bejeweled Design" She is a Sorrel Pinto with 2 Blue Eyes A/R Registered

Out of my Very Special Mare Lazy Bear Lady Sapphire and Sired by a Stallion I had been Drooling over for many years "Fallen Ash Farms Mine by Design" She is 100% a Keeper








couple of weeks old






3 days






She was Recently Clipped so stay tuned for new Pictures!


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 18, 2009)

~Lisa~ said:


> Targetsmom what is a very very nice baby in fact one of the nicest I have seen in a very long time!


Thank you so much! He is our one and only foal after 3 years of trying, so we would love him no matter what, but we do think he is special, He is also pretty smart! There are more photos and videos of him on our website (link below). Look for him in the show ring in 2010! BTW, he will look a lot different then - he is turning gray ( not a surprise, as we had him tested and he is a silver bay frame overo - LWO+- with the gray gene).


----------



## Allure Ranch (Aug 19, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]I'd have to say that this is my FAVORITE 2009 foal.[/SIZE]_

She's on of "Marystown Cowboy Wild Spirits" daughters and she's EXTREMELY sweet.

Of course there are several other's that are actually SHOW QUALITY but this filly is my favorite foal.....

_[SIZE=12pt]http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee194/AllureRanch/DelainesFilly1.jpg[/SIZE]_

_[SIZE=12pt]http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee194/AllureRanch/DelainesFilly11.jpg[/SIZE]__[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]_

_[SIZE=12pt]My second choice would be one of "Spirit's colts "Allure Ranch Spirits Royal Medallion". His full sibling "Allure Ranch Spirits Loyal Guardian" is presently showing this season. So I expect the same results with this colt.[/SIZE]_

_[SIZE=12pt]http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee194/A...GlorysColt1.jpg[/SIZE]_

_[SIZE=12pt]http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee194/AllureRanch/GlorysColt4.jpg[/SIZE]_


----------



## markadoodle (Aug 20, 2009)

Jasper as he is show quility...











Magic for sweetness color and being a filly











I was NOT squezzing her nose i was actually patting her


----------



## Relic (Aug 21, 2009)

My favorites this year sired by my fave guy would have to be these geldings l loved them from the time there noses poked out of the bag...


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Aug 21, 2009)

Coventry Lane's Gold Standard






This is our 2009 ASPC/AMHR pinto filly that has two ice blue eyes and is in both Futurity programs from our Michigan bred stallion that is a buttermilk buckskin pinto named Coventry Lane's Gold Edition and her dam is also Michigan bred named Michigan's Bonnie McBride

This girl really likes to stand up and show. She was only 3 months old in this photo without any training to stand, she just poses.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Aug 22, 2009)

This is my very first and only baby!! What an experience this has been! I love her to death!!!!! She is still nameless. I need to find the perfect name for her! She is Silver Dapple like her Daddy! Excuse the fact that I couldn't clip her legs.


----------



## Indy's mom (Aug 23, 2009)

My one and only foal! He's out of my rescue mare, Freedom. I have called him "Big Boy" since day one just as a nickname until we thought of something else but being a whopping 31.5" at 12 weeks old, the name has stuck!





God, I love this guy!

Tammy


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Aug 24, 2009)

Beautiful babies everybody!





I love all my babies, but Rock Rivers Aerodynamic aka "Dyna" has won my heart this year! She currently measures 29.5". I have a terrible time getting pictures of her because she won't leave me alone, but she turned three months old this weekend and got a new haircut for her birthday, so out came the camera.


----------



## Chamomile (Aug 24, 2009)

This is a fun post! Unfortunately I had to sell all my minis last year



But my mom's mare had a foal here on the farm this spring. He is the last foal of "Erica's Prince Charming" After making this baby he was gelded last year. We LOVED our Prince babies!! So Pringle is my favorite baby born here! Here's "A Little Off The Middle" aka "Pringle"...
















And this filly is out of a mare that I sold last year and a BOB son that I had. I LOVE her! Her name is "Sunshine's Niki" aka "Sunshine"...


----------



## jsites (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh, everyones foals are so precious





It is so hard to pick just one. I'm very partial to both of my girls. My husband is in love with this little filly . He had to name her after one of his favorite country songs.

[SIZE=12pt]Cedar Fields Amarillo Sky "Willow"[/SIZE]


----------



## Margaret (Aug 25, 2009)

This colt is out of my stallion and a friends mare from this year.

He is a Silver buckskin and is about 3 months old here.

I did not get as many photos of him as I wanted, but these two show his charm.


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh so many absolutely beautiful babies!!!!!!! I love them all, LOL

Since my computer went down, my camera has now died too.. it is not reliable any more, so I am not getting many pics this summer. And certainly dont have any pretty green backgrounds like some of the pics here do!!! (Grass??? what is THAT?!)

But, my favorite this year is Heather Glens Poetic Justice, sired by Cr Lakota Renegade and out of my near leopard mare..... She is such an imp, certainly gives the colts back what they dish out and is full of personality!


----------



## wwminis (Aug 26, 2009)

My favorite colt for 09 is WWC Miniatures Quicksilvers Reddy





A beautiful red dun out of 32.5" Boones Mini Pearl, sired by World Champion 27" NFC's Quicksilver!

Here's a pic of Reddy at 2 weeks of age!


----------

